
IBM's Big Bet on Cloud AI Will Pay Off - rbanffy
https://www.forbes.com/sites/tiriasresearch/2018/03/02/ibms-big-bet-on-cloud-ai-will-pay-off/#72063e9b5ff2
======
bob_theslob646
What a terrible article.

I would believe it if the author actually used IBM bluemix solutions.

IBM doesn't realize that the point of having Cloud AI services is so that your
users know how to use it and not have to use an IBM consultant.

------
WheelsAtLarge
The article is just fluff there's not much substance basically it says that
their R&D will save IBM. I hope so, they're one of the few companies that do
pure R&D without having to translate to profits immediately.

------
pboutros
Mandatory "Submarine" plug: www.paulgraham.com/submarine.html

